# Parents are evil.



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 2, 2006)

my parents fobid me to do nano this year. i signed up, got about 1000 words and then they banned me because "its a stupid waste of time and energy"
and its not like school this year is important or anything (not even 1% as important as last year and i was allowed do it then) 

so anyone else have any sucess storys/failure storys?


how does the certificate look this year? saw on the nano site they made it different.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Dec 2, 2006)

How can they prevent you from doing it?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 2, 2006)

they checked my laptop.
they said if i did do it my laptop and tv would have been taken away. 

they probably would have threatened to take books but in my house thats an impossibility.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Dec 2, 2006)

I cannot understand what kind of parent would prevent a child from being creative.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 2, 2006)

generally they dont. generally they are supportive. but for some reason they said it was a waste of time.


----------



## AgoNxRuS (Dec 2, 2006)

Kill them?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 2, 2006)

i think that would fall under the catagory of over-reacting.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 2, 2006)

Or it fell under the category of you thinking school was less important.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 2, 2006)

well...yea...this year is...i have barley any classes. i have so many days off.
eg: all last week i was working in a bookshop (10-2) so i have loadsa free time)


----------



## Omnisu (Dec 2, 2006)

It doesn't matter _why _they did, it's still wrong. Maybe they want him to grow up and be something respectable like a _doctor._ Maybe they think novelists are _second class citizens!_ Or maybe they think writing is _easy!_ I'd like to see them complete a nano. I know they couldn't, they wouldn't even try, because clearly writing a novel is always a _complete waste of time!_


----------



## tbs21 (Dec 2, 2006)

parents should be supportive of whatever their child wants. i agree with ilan. i can't see why forcing you to stop was you good thing to them. they should support your creativity, whatever it is. at least your not out doing drugs or something like that!


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 2, 2006)

Time to move out, it seems.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 2, 2006)

I love how when people complain online everyone assumes they're getting the pure, unadultered truth.


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 2, 2006)

Hodge said:
			
		

> I love how when people complain online everyone assumes they're getting the pure, unadultered truth.


I was saying it more for his parents' sake, actually.


----------



## CandieK (Dec 2, 2006)

First get your priorities straight. Put school first on your list and after that I don't see why your parents' wouldn't let you do what you want with your spare time. (unless of course it's something they should be concerned about) 

You could try explaining it to them more clearly? It's a wonderful creative outlet and gives you a sense of accomplishment and responsibility for your commitments.


----------



## CandieK (Dec 2, 2006)

Hodge said:
			
		

> I love how when people complain online everyone assumes they're getting the pure, unadultered truth.


There's no indication or possible way of knowing he's lying, so I'd rather be encouraging.


----------



## AgoNxRuS (Dec 3, 2006)

Just tell them they're idiots. I tend to do that quite a lot, and I know that when I say that, it's not for fun, there's a lot of truth in it. I'm always correct when we're arguing over something. Unless we're talking about names of vegetables and fruits, or math. Just supply with proof from your own words, and use common sense (Make sure it has some logic into it though).


----------



## Omnisu (Dec 3, 2006)

Hodge said:
			
		

> I love how when people complain online everyone assumes they're getting the pure, unadultered truth.



Since we can not possibly know the truth - truely, the only way we could would be to actually be the original poster, in which case we wouldn't be in the position to offer advice anyway - we must either work with what we have, or do nothing at all.

I did get the impression, however, that the OP is the sort of child who is 'so smart he is flunking'. They certainly have a right to demand he does well in school. However, preventing an artists from practicing his craft is just cruel, and naturally writing hits close to home. Therefore, I don't care why his parents stopped him, just that they did, and I'll support him no matter how bad he's doing at school.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 3, 2006)

actually, im not doing bad at school. i was one of the few people in my class to get all honours (thats c and above) in my exams. i know it sounds bad, but its okay outta 10 exams, and my parents even said they couldnt be more pleased. 
im relaxing this year because for the next 2 years i will be under EXTREEM pressure (the exam i will be taking basically deicides what i can and cannot do in college (point system).


----------



## AgoNxRuS (Dec 3, 2006)

You're proud of a bloody C-?. Throw yourself under a truck this instant!
I'm learning in a place where education is the least of the worries to the people, the only problem I do encounter is history, Israelis love Hitler, so I have to learn every detail about his life, which I care not about, 50 A4 sheet pages essay on Hitler... And yet I still learn, which is the only reason I don't get any lower marks then an A on ever subject except for history. Therefor you should reconsider about studying a little for school... it won't kill you. Once you'll get a big fat A+ tell them that you deserve what you wish to archive, and sign up to that thing you wanted to sign up to.


----------



## wmd (Dec 3, 2006)

Your parents do seem like they are being bitches about not letting you do something like this, but what were their reasons?

They way you are talking it sounds as if you are neglecting your school work and they view nano as a distraction along the lines of video games. What I infer from your discussion here is that they do not view nano as a waste of time, but as a diversion when you could be using that time to improve your school work

I am curious what grade are you in? I am alos wondering what school considers a "C" grade to be honors? C is mediocre.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 3, 2006)

i never said anything about a C-.
and i am very very proud of a C in french. i honestly couldnt have hoped for better in that subject.
it wasnt a distraction. its only a month, and i literally have no homework or any tests this year. 

and i think i would prefer not jumping under a truck.


----------



## wmd (Dec 3, 2006)

Crazy_dude6662 said:
			
		

> i never said anything about a C-.
> and i am very very proud of a C in french. i honestly couldnt have hoped for better in that subject.
> it wasnt a distraction. its only a month, and i literally have no homework or any tests this year.
> 
> and i think i would prefer not jumping under a truck.


 
Actually in post #19 you said that your school considered C and above honors. The school must be hurting for good students with a curve like that.

And you have NO homework OR tests all year? There is obviously something that you are not telling us about your parents. I do think that they may be overreacting with this whole "I forbid you to do nano" thing, but you are not making any sense right now.

Now please tell me what grade you are in...


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 4, 2006)

my school is actually doing quite well when it comes to results. a couple of guys in my class got the some ofthe highest grades in the country for maths.
and many people doing the leving get 500 + points. every year there is atleast 1 student out of 28  gets 600
the classes are small, with only 28 people in each year. (only 18 in first year  this year anyway)

no, not my school specifically, the WHOLE COUNTRY considers c and above an honour. 
i never mentioned a C-.

ireland dosnt work in grades.
i'll break it down though
PRIMARY SCHOOL
Junior infants
Senior infants
First class
second class
thrid class
fourth class
fifth class
sixth class

SECONDARY SCHOOL
first year
second year
third year (junior certificate year)
fourth year (basically break/doss year)
Fifth year
sixth year (leaving certificate year, which depending on what points you get lets you deicide what to do

eg: lets say i get 500 points (6 subjects, each one 100 points) and i want to do medicine which is 520 points. i cannot do medicine as im below the 520 points)


i am currently in Fourth Year.


----------



## Omnisu (Dec 4, 2006)

It's one of the British Isles, geez, no wonder. Everyone who isn't British : It's like in Harry Potter, okay?

I used to get yelled at for Bs. I once got chewed for an A-. I had a 3.9 GPA in highschool and I never did my homework. Figure that one out.


----------



## wmd (Dec 4, 2006)

oh the WHOLE country considers C or higher honors....

Not here in the US... we hold our children to a higher standard.

Now, tell us the REAL reason your parents will not let you do Nano.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Dec 4, 2006)

wmd said:
			
		

> Not here in the US... we hold our children to a higher standard.


Even though the U.K. scores better than the U.S. in terms of education...  :roll:


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 5, 2006)

Omnisu said:
			
		

> It's one of the British Isles, geez, no wonder. Everyone who isn't British : It's like in Harry Potter, okay?
> 
> I used to get yelled at for Bs. I once got chewed for an A-. I had a 3.9 GPA in highschool and I never did my homework. Figure that one out.



whats one of the british isles?


if you think its Ireland you should really study geography.

i already told the reason.


----------



## wmd (Dec 5, 2006)

Ilan Bouchard said:
			
		

> Even though the U.K. scores better than the U.S. in terms of education... :roll:


 
relax bro... I was being a smart ass.... Anyone can look around and see that our education system is a shit hole.


----------



## Omnisu (Dec 5, 2006)

> whats one of the british isles?
> 
> 
> if you think its Ireland you should really study geography.
> ...


The British Isles, by definition, refers to England, Scotland, Wales, and Ireland; even though three of those are actually connected. And I don't care if you don't think Ireland is part of Britian, you're only saying that because you're _Irish!_ I'm American, and we all think you're just another Brit, and our opinions matter more.

P.S., if you take that seriously you deserve to be shot. But you're still British. Just be happy we don't call you _European._ They smell funny.

P.P.S., I can't believe I added a disclaimer. WTF is wrong with this world? Do you know, Brit?


----------



## silverwriter (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey, hon. Sorry to hear about that. But even though you couldn't participate in the official thing, you can still challenge yourself. 

Besides, weren't you writing a sequel to the one you did last year? I want to rise from the dead, I tell you!


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 6, 2006)

lol that was the plan, but i got a different idea and i was going to run with that.


also i would like to point out the the Republic of Ireland is not connected to england. the NORTH of Ireland (ie 6 counties they wouldnt give back) are english


and i like england. i have nothing against england.


----------



## playstation60 (Dec 7, 2006)

It's an older classification that obviously they haven't taught you.  Chill.  It would be like someone from England refering to the States as "the colonies".  Same shit, different bag.


----------



## wmd (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been bothered by this thread as of late.

Your parents will not let you participate in NaNoWriMo because they think it is a waste of time.... why then will they let you maintain a blog and troll on message boards.

I used the term troll because I think your parents have nothing to do with this... you are just trying to start heated discussion which you have partially done with the whole geography lesson going on.

Anyway.. keep writing. You don't need nano to show your parents that you are a writer.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 10, 2006)

wmd said:
			
		

> I have been bothered by this thread as of late.
> 
> Your parents will not let you participate in NaNoWriMo because they think it is a waste of time.... why then will they let you maintain a blog and troll on message boards.
> 
> ...


my parents dont know that i have a blog. 
and im not trolling. and i did not mean to start a heated discussion. if i wanted a heated discussion i would go to the debate forum. i have been here for two years,  if i was a troll, i would have been banned long long ago.

and i know i dont need to do nano to show my parents im a writer, but it dosnt mean i dont like to do it (its such a nice feeling/adrenaline rush to finish )


----------



## wmd (Dec 10, 2006)

So if you can hide the blog from your parents, then why not do nano and hie that from them too?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Dec 10, 2006)

i already said, they said they would look at my computer. 
i dont hide my blog, if they asked, i would say yes, i have one. they didnt ask and i have no reason to say it.


----------



## fear_the_spork (Dec 21, 2006)

Dang, that sucks. Last year, my mom banned me from doing it too. But oddly enough, she let me do it this year. Parents can be weird. Maybe they will have a change of heart next year and let you do Nano.


----------



## wis3on3 (Dec 23, 2006)

man, that sucks. why would they stop you doing what you love? there has to be more than what meats the eye. maybe the truth is hidden even from YOU. maybe they are jealous of your ability and dont want you to get any better. maybe you're bragging too much and they've gotten skick of it. my parents wouldn't stop me writing, in fact, they encourage it as they should.


----------



## Cady (Dec 23, 2006)

I just got done with finals for this semester and up until this quater at a new school I had a 4.0 my whole life. Now I have a 2.9 and am proud to say I got 2 C's. Considering none of my classmates got A's in any of our classes, and only 6 people got any B's at all. Our class average was a 2.1! Now I dont think a C is normally something to be proud of but he could be in an excelerated school or something. Thats just how it is at mine.

If anyone cares I am in an excelerated program, we have 10 weeks per regular college quater and I am studying radiology and nuc med...kinda changes things...like my GPA


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 27, 2006)

accelerated, perhaps?


----------



## Fantasy of You (Dec 28, 2006)

wmd, I think you are the one looking for heated discussion. Quit with the provocative comments, and stop the attitude. If you have nothing to talk about except shit, don't talk at all. You've tried to get a rise out of Crazy more than once in this thread, and each time you've failed, so give up.


----------



## RaphaelFaunus (Jan 1, 2007)

...What...The crap?
What kind of parent spits in the face of advancing knowledge without realization of any kind of stupidity involved? Where did the sincerity of heart come from? Did these foolish beings decide suddenly that hard work and determination stood at no place within this world? I have generally ruled out the idea that they would consider homework as a value in this, I see a greater value in you to believe you wouldn't disregard your grades.
...However, why is writing so much of a lackluster talent in their eyes? Do they not see creativity as a necassary form of self-expression, do they expect you to stay in suspended animation as you wait to get an utterly unexciting and untrustworthy career as a politician?

I suggest you throw a few long words at them, use what I just said if you want. But I will not stand for a parent who decides to abuse their kids in such a faithless and disturbing way. I say damn them and their ideas for your future, it's not in any way their choice whether or not you decide to become a slandering, smarmy liar like a lawyer or a creative and knowledgable scientist or writer.
Art is something to be embraced, not a sweet sin that some portray it as.

Yeah, I wrote all that. Happy new years.


----------



## golfprincess (Jan 1, 2007)

*there's always deleting history! thats what I do! lol!*


----------



## MSTK (Jan 3, 2007)

I personally haven't participated in a NaNoWeriMo yet, and I look forward to doing so this year.

However, I think I might see some legitimacy in your parents' arguments.  50k words is quite a lot, and they probably fear that you'll spend every waking moment working on your novel, instead of, say, Homework.

That being said, I know that you won't do that sort of thing.  But still, your parents are just concerned.  They probably know the value of art, but don't want it to cause you to totally ignore school.

Just assure your parents that you won't shut out everything, and they'll probably back down.


----------



## playstation60 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know if I would accept that as a valid arguement.  I can't recall if they stated that the last time their grades did not suffer, or not.  The only thing I can really say would hold water for me, is if grades suffered or it was something illegal.  I do not ever plan to hold my children back from something they enjoy.  If it is morally, ethically and legally ok, then I'm pretty well fine with it.  

I haven't forayed into NaNoWrimo yet either.  I don't know if I ever will.  I do think it is fantastic that people can pump out that many words in 30 days.  I know someone that wrote that many in 3 days.


----------



## riversource (Jan 26, 2007)

All right you Yanks, back off a touch! Nothing wrong with our education system! Also, word to the wise - don't get involved in the Republic of Ireland being a part of Britain thing without a very strong heart! They can get quite stropy about it.


If they check your computer can you hand write it and hide it under your bed or something? :-$


----------



## aspiring (Feb 4, 2007)

Ooh, can't resist adding to this Britain/Ireland debate.

If I remember correctly, the original person referred to Ireland as 'one of the British Isles'. This is entirely correct. *Ireland IS part of the British Isles*. This is a geographical statement, not a political one. However, *Ireland is not part of Great Britain*, which is a completely different thing and consists of England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.

Confused? Don't worry, many British people are too...LOL


----------



## gradefpoultry (Mar 10, 2007)

Hm, if I were you I'd write it anyway, stick the days work on a jump drive, delete the story from your computer, get rid of the stuff in your "Recent files" folder and repeat the next day. That way you don't have any of your work on your computer, it's all on the jump drive. You could use an ipod shuffle, too, if you have one.


----------



## almostfamous1286 (Jul 7, 2007)

WHAT? That's awful!
That's the direction my dad is leaning for this year. He says "Oh, you're going into high school, it's more important that you maintain good grades." *sigh*
But I'm gonna do it anyway.


----------



## Vodoun (Jul 15, 2007)

CandieK said:


> First get your priorities straight. Put school first on your list and after that I don't see why your parents' wouldn't let you do what you want with your spare time. (unless of course it's something they should be concerned about)
> 
> You could try explaining it to them more clearly? It's a wonderful creative outlet and gives you a sense of accomplishment and responsibility for your commitments.



I'm gonna have to disagree with you there. I was really into art and drawing all the time before my parents drove me to get better grades. I stopped drawing in class all the time and then I almost stopped drawing all together. But hey, I got a superficial 'A' and if that's good enough for my parents that's good enough for me.

To the original poster though, I say you do whatever you want. For no reason should they stop you from practicing writing. From my experience, Highschool is more of a daycare than anything else.


----------



## Keezee (Jul 23, 2007)

People do what they want to do, so unless they physically restrain you if you really want to write you will. Even if you don’t do Nano you can still write if you love to. 

Good luck!


----------



## abba12 (Jul 28, 2007)

holy crap, does no one look at dates on posts? this is 8 or 9 months old lol!
and yeah, invest in a USB drive mate


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 28, 2007)

i thought it was crazy aswell lol.


----------

